# DIY travel setup :-)



## shadetreeme (Oct 11, 2010)

It seems that I am always taking or picking up fish...... hmmmmm
I have used all kinds of stuff.... most way to large.
My latest creation uses a CD storage box. It holds a total of 3qts of water.
I usually put in 2 qts (half Gallon) and it does very well. The box is designed with an inner lip that fits up into the lid, I am guessing this was for dust control, but it keeps splashing water in well.
I have rigged a small air stone that I run using a small pump and an a/c inverter.
This thing works wonders, I often pick fish up while on my sales route, and sometimes it is hours untill I get home. I have rear heat and a/c in my vehicle, so I try my best to keep the temp that way.

Not the normal DIY, but hey, it works fer me :lol:


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*nice*

super sweet...its probably better than the way they were shipped in the first place..i bet you could put in a plastic tray for a devider if needed.i like it alot..thank for sharing.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

You could probably pick up one of those small heaters meant for betta tanks for the winter time, I doubt they draw much power.

BTW cool idea


----------



## shadetreeme (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks.... I actually have one of those flat heaters, but my inverter only has one plug :-(

Here is a shot of it in use today...... how many fish do you see???


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

6.

Also, nice setup, can you post more pictures from different angles?


----------



## shadetreeme (Oct 11, 2010)

LOL didn't think you would see the little guy.... :-D
It is at my friends place now.... I dropped these guys off with him at work today.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

shadetreeme said:


> Thanks.... I actually have one of those flat heaters, but my inverter only has one plug :-(



Power strip , since its inverting out to ac you should be fine with a power strip as long as you dont over load it.

How long where these guys in it today?


----------



## shadetreeme (Oct 11, 2010)

I will try the 1 into three plug for next time :-D
They spent about an hour in my car ... then 6-7 hours on his desk then he took them home.
All were happy as of this morning:-D


----------

